# Virgens and yiffing?



## shadowedskunk (Jun 21, 2008)

i am not trolling and i am not being a perv. 

(now that that is out of the way)

i been wondering to myself on and off recently how many furs really are virgin and yiff?
the reason i ask is because for me when i yiff i go off of things i have felt and done to help express the emotions. 

so i ask you... wouldent someone with no sexual experience shy away from these acts? then again on the same note you might drop a post thatll make the pope burst into flames and all the flowers die in a fifteen mile range from the pure GRAPHIC CARNAGE of a lusty post and your partner says "moans?"

this is why i thought i would ask any thoughts you might wanna share?


(edit: i just realised i was spelling virgin wrong jesus christ i need a nap >.<)


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 21, 2008)

Hell no but i don't look at yiff or anything like that and sadly on your poll i clicked hell yes by accident


----------



## shadowedskunk (Jun 21, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Hell no but i don't look at yiff or anything like that and sadly on your poll i clicked hell yes by accident



hey if you can get past me spelling virgin wrong in the thread name i can forgive your miss click LOL


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 21, 2008)

Hell yeah i am IRL anyway, and i am not affraid to admit it either.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 21, 2008)

shadowedskunk said:


> hey if you can get past me spelling virgin wrong in the thread name i can forgive your miss click LOL


 
Hmmmm deal!!


----------



## Eevee (Jun 21, 2008)

I absolutely *must know* how many people have murryiffled *stat*

_to the internetmobile, batman_


----------



## yak (Jun 21, 2008)

Not a public poll.


----------



## AttackFerret (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm not a virgin. 
Most of the furs I know arnt.. Mostly because the majority of them are 18+..
And a very sexual bunch. =D


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm a virgin, and 14. It's not _strange_ for a 14 year old to be one.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 21, 2008)

Eevee said:


> I absolutely *must know* how many people have murryiffled *stat*
> 
> _to the internetmobile, batman_




...Quoi?


----------



## Magica (Jun 21, 2008)

I'll be 24 soon, and I'm waiting for the right one.

And I refuse to associate "yiff" with anything. Even with sex.


----------



## Meta_Foxx278 (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, I am a virgin, and you know what?  I'm damn proud of it!  I'm waiting until before I get married to lose mine.

And I do not "yiff" or do anything else of that nature.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 22, 2008)

14, virgin, and i think its normal to be a virgin at my age lol.

as for me im going to bed, jsut got back form mothers graduatin party from medical internship and got a bit drunk.. im a virgin but gets drunk...lol got like 4 or 5 shots in like 15 min XD

yay for captain morgan!.... night peoples


----------



## Nylak (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm 20, and not.  But let me tell ya, the majority of my friends outside of school and work are considerably younger than me (lolita complex much?), and are virgins, but have a hell of a lot larger sex drive than me.  ...And I do mean a LOT.  It's like the less you get it the more you obsess over it, or something.  >_>;;  *cough*


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 22, 2008)

I am a virgin...  and that's all I need to say.


----------



## Midi Bear (Jun 22, 2008)

16 year-old virgin. Part of me is scared it'll never happen, another part thinks it'll happen soon. One part really wants it and the other doesn't care. It's kinda strange, but oh well. So long as people still think I'm 'hawt', they will assume I'm no virgin. =3
A non-virgin friend of mine says I'm not missing out on too much. He says the only thrill is that you're doing it with someone and that it doesn't actually feel better than a standard fap. God knows whether he's trying to make me feel better or not..


----------



## Snickers (Jun 22, 2008)

Virgin here, and still going strong.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 22, 2008)

virgin, but 15, so...


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 22, 2008)

hmm i dont know exactly what an virgin is but
i dont know mabey i am but i dont think fantsay world dosent count


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 22, 2008)

Virgin yes, but don't do yiffing in IM or whatever. Could never get past the idea that the sexy dragoness on the other end is possibly a fat, sweaty, 50 year old guy, naked in front of his pc and... ugh. No.


----------



## ShooterHunterTrapper (Jun 22, 2008)

17, Not a virgin, Lost it to my first and current boyfriend of over a year now which is groovy. I look at yiff art, some of it just worrys me of whats going through your minds but some of its pretty nifty


----------



## chamo (Jun 22, 2008)

Still a virgin and 17 years old, it'll happen when it happens.


----------



## eternal_flare (Jun 22, 2008)

yak said:


> Not a public poll.



I'm curious there would be anyone voting at all if this is the public poll .^_^.

well, I'm still virgin irl, for now...


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 22, 2008)

ShooterHunterTrapper said:


> 17, Not a virgin, Lost it to my first and current boyfriend of over a year now which is groovy. I look at yiff art, some of it just worrys me of whats going through your minds but some of its pretty nifty



...nifty?  ahahahahahha


----------



## Karukatsu (Jun 22, 2008)

I may be 18 but lord knows i'm not a virgin. xD


----------



## Jack (Jun 22, 2008)

a 16 year old fur living in Texas, so yes I am.


----------



## Bonzzai (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm not a virgin, but I don't really yiff. I used to, but I also wasn't a virgin then, so I don't think being a virgin and yiffing are always related.

I would definitely say that a sexual experience (maybe even watching porn) would help. Knowing what it feels like makes for better roleplay. :]


----------



## Nalo (Jun 22, 2008)

im not and i lost it a few years back


----------



## NoxTigress (Jun 22, 2008)

Another Not-a-virgin here.  And since I lost mine before I knew what yiff was, I can't say if I was yiffing well as virgin or not.  I've come across a good handful of RL virgins who yiff online and who do it quite well though.  You'd never be able to tell that they had never experienced what they were writing out before.

I think a lot of the virgin yiffers I've seen don't shy away from yiffing because it's still something to help them get their rocks off until the day comes when they actually get to experience what they've been doing online.  ~shrugs~


----------



## ExTo (Jun 22, 2008)

Virgin, and starting to get a slight bit old for one. But I don't mind at all. Sometimes I would have sex with people I barely know just for the sake of it, but generally I realize that's stupid and rather wait for the rare pearl.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 22, 2008)

These poll results concern me.


----------



## Arc (Jun 22, 2008)

I am virgin and 19 years old... 
And so horny I would take the first opportuniy to get rid of this.
On the other hand I am too lazy (and shy) to work on this.
D:<


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 22, 2008)

lol
i havent voted yet!
i dont know what an virgin and yiffing means!


----------



## AttackFerret (Jun 22, 2008)

You dont know what a virgin is?
May I ask how old you are?


----------



## ExTo (Jun 22, 2008)

AttackFerret said:


> You dont know what a virgin or Yiffing is?
> *Face Paw*



He's estonian, English surely is his second language. Cut him some slack.


----------



## Bonzzai (Jun 22, 2008)

I REALLY admire someone who's a virgin and waiting for the right person. If you are a virgin, make sure you wait for someone you love, and don't just go with any person or someone you just started dating. I regret losing my virginity when I did.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 22, 2008)

im 13
and i gotta learn it sooner or later!


----------



## Bonzzai (Jun 22, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> im 13
> and i gotta learn it sooner or later!



Well, being a virgin is when you haven't had sex before. So if you're not a virgin, you've had sex. Yiff is basically... furry sex. Or furry porn. :3


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 22, 2008)

hmm can u give me an example xD


----------



## Bonzzai (Jun 22, 2008)

Well, I can't link you with yiff, 'cause you're 13. Technically that would be illegal. :S
But like... if you've had sex, you're not a virgin, I think you get that.

Any type of porn with furry characters in it is yiff.


----------



## Monak (Jun 22, 2008)

All I can say about sex is that it really is no big deal when you do it just for the sake of doing it.  Having a mate who I love and who loves me turns sex into love making.  When you make love to someone who truly is your soul mate it is like you become one , flowing together in a passionate rhythm of tantric ecstasy till you explode into euphoria.  My mate she truly is my other half and I give props to those of you who are waiting to find theirs.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 22, 2008)

oh
here we go again
the age
xD


----------



## Aldog076 (Jun 22, 2008)

ArcticWolf said:


> I am virgin and 19 years old...
> And so horny I would take the first opportunity to get rid of this.
> On the other hand I am too lazy (and shy) to work on this.
> D:<



i was like that (not shy though)  jest to lazy but i had mine when i was 18 at my brothers wedding..i was the best man and i had sexual relations with the maiden of honor  and that was it...been almost a year since that happened


----------



## Chioxin (Jun 22, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Virgin, and starting to get a slight bit old for one. But I don't mind at all. Sometimes I would have sex with people I barely know just for the sake of it, but generally I realize that's stupid and rather wait for the rare pearl.



Hehe, I'm in your shoes!  Much the same, though I'll be honest and know I've been exploritory in the online world of things.  It's just safer that way!  no? =p  *sighs*  Anyhow... Virgin, getting old... still looking for someone ^..^


----------



## Entlassen (Jun 22, 2008)

Virgin, due to total social ineptitude and general sense of fear and paranoia.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 22, 2008)

24 and a virgin, and don't wish to loose it with just anyone.


----------



## SachiCoon (Jun 22, 2008)

Fuck no xD


----------



## Tevnon (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm not, but then I'm 30. I'm rather glad I'm not.  Being a virgin past a certain age ceases to be a good thing.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 22, 2008)

Im back, and not drunk anymore. yay for being 14 and drunk last night!

still havent lost the virginity though...

mom's BF jokes every night he says if im not in bed by 12 i better come home, and my mom is like...what?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 22, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> Im back, and not drunk anymore. yay for being 14 and drunk last night!
> 
> still havent lost the virginity though...
> 
> mom's BF jokes every night he says if im not in bed by 12 i better come home, and my mom is like...what?



Being drunk at 14 is not clever, is not cool and i sincerly hope  you do not make a habbit of getting drunk at your age. Yes i may sound harsh but where i come from underage drinking is a HUGE problem. I don't mind it so long as it isn't like every night of the week.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 22, 2008)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Being drunk at 14 is not clever, is not cool and i sincerly hope you do not make a habbit of getting drunk at your age. Yes i may sound harsh but where i come from underage drinking is a HUGE problem. I don't mind it so long as it isn't like every night of the week.


 
True that you should wait untill your aleast 16 for that


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 22, 2008)

lol 4-5 shots in 15 minutes, onyl drunk like 6 times my entire life, before last night it was 3 months before lol, only for special events or exceptions. and no its not a habit, lol cant trust a drunk for anything :3

trust me, id rather have wine though, so much better than beer or shots X3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 22, 2008)

That is good to hear, i live with two alcoholics, one is a two faced lier the other nearly set the house on fire. So drunks aren't my favourite of people. Anyway, a drink on special occasions i good


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 22, 2008)

uuh only times was last night, graduation from medical internship for mother

2 wedding
3. other weding
4. long gambling game, u win u take a shot... i won...alot
rest are the gambling things, i dont lose too often lols

my family isnt drunks, they drink only when they play games or they are with each other, and its quiet a fun time really, they get funny and too drunk too play so i take all their cash in poker, and after i win a ton i take the shots so im already tired and go to bed, no bad effects. i never have anything outside my house, and never so frequently, and i think this is getting off topic. so ill stop X3


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 22, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> uuh only times was last night, graduation from medical internship for mother
> 
> 2 wedding
> 3. other weding
> ...


 
Yeah stop ruining the thread you! anyhow there are quite alot of people who are virgens almost twice the amount of people that are not


----------



## Lightstep (Jun 22, 2008)

21 and not, but the one I lost my virginity to is my boyfriend/common law partner of 5.5 years now. Actually, he was also my first kiss, and my first anything when it came to boyfriends. Oddly enough, I'd known him since I was 12, and we were an online relationship when I was 16 before he moved up here (We lost touch from about age 13 until I had just turned 16). So, yeah... Another point for successful internet relationships. Woo. It always happens when you aren't looking for it ^^


----------



## Nimiekie (Jun 23, 2008)

i am 14 and I'm a virgin..but yiffing never occured to me...(my friend does it all the time)
I think being a virgin at the age of 14 is normal (unless you are a slut) lolz ^-^


----------



## Bambi (Jun 23, 2008)

Still a virgin, but that would be a ruling technicality.

I've done things with some good friends of mine, but never intercourse.

But I've goofed around and such ... >.>  "Which is guy for we fapped together or with each other."

Wouldn't mind doing something more, but y'know, I'm searching for that now so go figure :3


----------



## Erro (Jun 23, 2008)

Heh, I think I've forgotten what the word 'virgin' means by now, but then again.. there's my occupation to consider... yeah... >.>


----------



## Diego117 (Jun 23, 2008)

18 and Virgin, not ashamed either. Hell I've never been in a relationship and I'm not ashamed! Just haven't found the right one yet.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 23, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> These poll results concern me.



...the furries, they're reproducing!

but what were you expecting anyway?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 23, 2008)

I am utterly surprised to see more virgins to those who are not virgins, personaly i was expecting this poll to be round the other way.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 23, 2008)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I am utterly surprised to see more virgins to those who are not virgins, personaly i was expecting this poll to be round the other way.


 
..... oh i didn't XD


----------



## shadowedskunk (Jun 23, 2008)

WOW guys thanks a ton i am really getting ALOT of good feedback from all of you!

also lemmy tell you when i lost mine it was not as grand as one might have hoped. i was 17 i was drunk and just got thrown out of my house. i was alone and met a girl and we took shelter in an old run down house. one thing led to another and we went at it. sex when drunk is not only stupid but you cant feel much either *ahem*

lucky for me the girl turned out to be the right girl we are comeing up on our 4th year togeather this july.

to all you virgins out there listen... sex is strange... you think you want it now? HAHAH wait till you have sex youll REALLY want it then its nothing like you have felt before BUT not knowing is a good thing. keep it to yourself dont just give it away to anyone try and find someone who cares for you and be with them BUT DONT RUSH IT!!

and i would love to get more feedback from you all <3


----------



## xiath (Jun 23, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> True that you should wait untill your aleast 16 for that


is 15 and 9 months close enough... yeah... i was just experimenting and took it farther then i originally wanted to... I learned my lesson and have been sober for more then a month :-D... all though my fathers whiskey has been looking good late.... ugh.... i need to look at more furry art!!! my anti drug/alcohol ! ... whoa... I guess i really like periods in my posts...

oh and to be on topic.. what??? i am soo confused.... do you mean virgins looking at yiffy art or having sex??? if the latter... then wouldn't that make you not a virgin...

Edit: ... i am sooo retarded... i need to learn to read what the pull says... sorry for my stupidity

and i would like to add that i am still a virgin and plan on being a virgin untill i get married.

one last edit... sorry for the randomness... i have been all over the place today...


----------



## Cerys (Jun 23, 2008)

Not a virgin, haven't been for a while now. But the interesting thing is, I used to do a heck of a lot more yiffing  _before_ I lost my virginity. Perhaps it's just a case of obsessing over what you don't have? After wards it was pretty sporadic and not as urgent. These days I never yiff, but that's more to do with the fact that I've met my perfect mate  I still like to check out the pictures and the stories though.


----------



## xiath (Jun 23, 2008)

holy crap! almost all of my posts on FA, i just now realized, make me look like a bad person (ie. playing with fire, drinking [once and only once],looking at yiffy art. vandalizing [twice... i still feal like a complete !@# for that and take no pride in that] etc...) and that is not the kind of person that i am... most of the times.  just didn't want anyone to think that i was another one of those trouble making kids, anymore atleast.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 23, 2008)

LOL Xiath, talk about more... uplifting subjects X3


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 23, 2008)

xiath said:


> is 15 and 9 months close enough... yeah... i was just experimenting and took it farther then i originally wanted to... I learned my lesson and have been sober for more then a month :-D... all though my fathers whiskey has been looking good late.... ugh.... i need to look at more furry art!!! my anti drug/alcohol ! ... whoa... I guess i really like periods in my posts...
> 
> oh and to be on topic.. what??? i am soo confused.... do you mean virgins *looking at yiffy art or having sex???* if the latter... then wouldn't that make you not a virgin...
> 
> ...


 
Actually having sex... yiffing really doesn't count as sex :roll:


----------



## xiath (Jun 23, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> LOL Xiath, talk about more... uplifting subjects X3


yeah no kidding! holy cow.:shock: i still don't know why that stuff is the main bulk of my FA posting...that is not like me at all.  *goes and finds a thread to post something uplifting in*


----------



## xiath (Jun 23, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Actually having sex... yiffing really doesn't count as sex :roll:



was i informed wrong (please ignore any ignorance, i am still fairly new to the fandom itself) ? every thing i know is a lie!  even cake!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 23, 2008)

Wouldn't some people class yiffing as a form of Cybersex? o.o


----------



## shadowedskunk (Jun 23, 2008)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Wouldn't some people class yiffing as a form of Cybersex? o.o




im gonna agree there yiffing and cybersex are the same mostly only we have fluffy tails AND HAVE A BURNING PASSION FOR ANAL....... you know its true


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 23, 2008)

Baa not the anal type.......wait......I lied XD


----------



## xiath (Jun 23, 2008)

shadowedskunk said:


> im gonna agree there yiffing and cybersex are the same mostly only we have fluffy tails AND HAVE A BURNING PASSION FOR ANAL....... you know its true


the world makes sense again!  except for cake... i was informed that it is a lie... but not pie! pie is no lie! whoa.. that rhymed.8)

Edit:btw... this is the real side to me... the kind of person that you facepalm to...


----------



## shadowedskunk (Jun 23, 2008)

xiath said:


> the world makes sense again!  except for cake... i was informed that it is a lie... but not pie! pie is no lie! whoa.. that rhymed.8)
> 
> Edit:btw... this is the real side to me... the kind of person that you facepalm to...




*cosmic facepalm* C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER1!!


----------



## maniakyle (Jul 8, 2008)

yes i am a virgin, and yes, i used to love yiff, but i stopped last year. i'm 19, goin on 20, so i gotta long way to go. Oh, and i'll only marry another furry. Still waiting on the one.


----------



## Lost (Jul 8, 2008)

As my brother puts it I still have my V-card.  Have yet to meet that someone that rly connect with.  I agree with you Maniakyle a furry partner would be the best.


----------



## Takun (Jul 8, 2008)

If I was straight I wouldn't be...it was _that_ easy at my school and I've turned down a number of girls.  On the other hand, I am glad I'm waiting to share it with someone special to me.  I don't have this overhyper sex drive quite a few of my peers have.  I just want a great relationship:3


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm still a virgin.    Raised in a family that believes in being virgin on the wedding night, so that is what I will do.  

As for yiff, I used to yiff a lot more back a few years ago. Not so much anymore.  Haven't gone all the way with cybersex in a long time.  

I'm waiting for the right fellow.  Preferably a dragon.


----------



## SerFox (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm not a\ virgin and when yiffing virtually say on Second Life having done it before helps me express myself better and makes it more fun and enjoyable, for both parties. Suffice to say I  rarely pay attention to the animations, and I'll write paragraphs. It can be quite artistic sometimes, however gruesome the act is in practise.

I find people who HAVEN'T done it are unable to do anymore than "o ye baby do it hrder" and I never continue with it and leave, because there's no point, I'd get more appreciation out of a doll Â¬_Â¬


----------



## Blue Snowangel (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm in my 30's and married... twice.  Virginity was was out the window a long time ago.  But, if it makes any difference my first husband was my first.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 8, 2008)

Ahh... now here's a big thing whether you're furry or not.  Okay, I can try to dish out some advice here as an old person.    Just my opinion, but I hope it helps:

First off, there's no shame or harm in being a virgin, NONE.  Despite what society or peer pressure might try to imply, there's no difference between being one and not being one.  It's not some magical physical transition into a bigger better you, it's a form of social branding.

I think the worst thing that happens to kids is that they get the notion that they need to get rid of their virginity as soon as they can because it's some sort of embarrassing label - it's not.  Plus, you may well come to regret "doing it" early anyway.

So what age is good?  Well, it's not really about age so much as about why you're doing it.  Yes, it's enjoyable, but that should never be the sole reason you do it with someone.  I believe you should love the person and understand that it's perhaps the greatest physical gesture of a bond between two people, whatever gender.  Heh, I mean, yes you can still enjoy it, but there should always be more than -just- that reason.  

I had the opportunity to first have sex when I was 13 - I chose not too.  Oh man, I wanted to then because there was a part of my brain going "WHOA!  That would be so sweet to say you're not a virgin!"  But no, another part of me said "But... you don't even really know this girl."  Time and time again, I kept saying no - in fact, even lost some girl friends over that because I told them straight up "no sex until I'm sure we have something with each other".  Heh, was a great way to weed out the bad ones.  

Eventually I did find someone I cared for, and the act was done as much for pleasure as for love.  Did I feel any different afterwards?  No.  Doesn't change you a bit, but I did feel much better than I chose a patient path and that I can look back and say "Yeah... anyone I was intimate with was someone I loved very much" and not regret it in the slightest. 

So there's no shame in being a virgin, and no rush to drop that title.  When the right time and person comes along, you'll do just fine.  Until then, you got two hands and ya only need one of them to keep the plumbing clean.


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 8, 2008)

Virgin... 20 and i really dont see it as a bad thing.
relationships and i dont get along either. 
simply because it was always bad timing... someone always had orders to move.
my day will come. 

as for yiff... i have before... 
its just boring. something to pass the time...


----------



## XoPp (Jul 8, 2008)

chamo said:


> Still a virgin and 17 years old, it'll happen when it happens.


ditto

i dont know about yiffy stuff, its like... meh.
haven't tried and not too interested to.

i never actually been too interested in any kind of sex related. Maybe when i find the one.


----------



## Revamp (Jul 8, 2008)

Monak said:


> All I can say about sex is that it really is no big deal when you do it just for the sake of doing it.  Having a mate who I love and who loves me turns sex into love making.  When you make love to someone who truly is your soul mate it is like you become one , flowing together in a passionate rhythm of tantric ecstasy till you explode into euphoria.  My mate she truly is my other half and I give props to those of you who are waiting to find theirs.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOPgxHnT8DM

you need to see that video 

Anyway. I'm 20 (will be in late july) and a virgin. I've heard from so many others that "Sex is wonderful!" "Oh man you're missing out!" and stuff like that. Makes me feel definitely left out.


----------



## AdamLeisemann (Jul 8, 2008)

In real life, I'm planning to stay away from having real sex with people. But then, I perceive it as a very shallow pursuit personally. Let the others breed, I'll just pursue better things like money and power.

Speaking of which, I'll have to get back to work on my brother's nuclear kittens for world domination.


----------



## Lost (Jul 8, 2008)

talakestreal said:


> I'm still a virgin.    Raised in a family that believes in being virgin on the wedding night, so that is what I will do.
> 
> As for yiff, I used to yiff a lot more back a few years ago. Not so much anymore.  Haven't gone all the way with cybersex in a long time.
> 
> I'm waiting for the right fellow.  Preferably a dragon.



Why hello there Miss Talakestreal!! I have to agree with you completely.  An may I say what beautiful scales you have ;3


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 8, 2008)

Revamp said:


> Anyway. I'm 20 (will be in late july) and a virgin. I've heard from so many others that "Sex is wonderful!" "Oh man you're missing out!" and stuff like that. Makes me feel definitely left out.



Bah... I wouldn't say you're missing out.  Yes it can be nice, but it's not like sex is some god-like experience to which nothing can stand up to.  That's just part of that peer pressure factor coming into play again.  As a bi, I have experience on both sides of the fence here, so while it's enjoyable, don't cave to pressure to do it if you're not sure - it's not something so wonderful as to risk doing something with someone that you might come to regret one day.

I waited until 22 for my first time - I wanted to be sure it was right.


----------



## Sunegami (Jul 8, 2008)

AdamLeisemann said:


> In real life, I'm planning to stay away from having real sex with people. But then, I perceive it as a very shallow pursuit personally. Let the others breed, I'll just pursue better things like money and power.
> 
> Speaking of which, I'll have to get back to work on my brother's nuclear kittens for world domination.



Yea, but, see, if you're _good_ enough, you can use sex to _get to_ the money and power. Works for a lot of women.

Not that I'm advocating such, mind you, I'm just saying. X3

As for me, I and my boyfriend were both 18 when we finally had sex (we were each other's first for everything) 2 years into our relationship, and we're still together (he's 23, I'm almost 23). <3

::looks back at Adam's post:: . . . _WAR KITTENS?!_


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 8, 2008)

not a vargin but i only yiff with my husbend


----------



## Pronema (Jul 8, 2008)

I am a virgin, and it doesn't bother me.  Although, I wouldn't pass up the chance to lose it if I found the person attractive enough.  And I am only twenty so I don't think it is that bad that I still am a virgin.


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 8, 2008)

its nice to see that the pool tilted in the virgins favor... 

i honestly thought it would be the latter of the two choices...


----------



## Revamp (Jul 9, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> Bah... I wouldn't say you're missing out.  Yes it can be nice, but it's not like sex is some god-like experience to which nothing can stand up to.  That's just part of that peer pressure factor coming into play again.  As a bi, I have experience on both sides of the fence here, so while it's enjoyable, don't cave to pressure to do it if you're not sure - it's not something so wonderful as to risk doing something with someone that you might come to regret one day.
> 
> I waited until 22 for my first time - I wanted to be sure it was right.




Yes i am bi myself, but that still doesnt mean much though sex wise apparently


----------



## Helc (Jul 9, 2008)

21 years of virginity... and with each year, I die a little inside.



Anyways, I am a virgin, yes, but I do not "yiff". I rarely even use the word yiff. I used to do sex RPs (only a few), and now I see how pointless and boring it is. If I ever find myself in a sexual RP, I just do it to keep the story going, not for sexual excitement.




I need to get  laid...


----------



## robotechtiger (Jul 9, 2008)

Not a virgin, 10 years married, 14 years with the same person

I do the odd yiff online or in SL, and thankfully I can draw on my own experiences to help with the whole online thing.


----------



## stefstef (Jul 9, 2008)

Not a virgin and I wouldn't yiff ever, I think furry appeals to my childish side rather than sexual


----------



## x_PJ_Pete_x (Jul 10, 2008)

I am a virgin, however, I do write rather adult furry stories. On the other hand, I don't like drawing stuff like that. Like genitals and all that. Even when the drawing is hot, I feel weird seeing body parts in people's drawings, lol I am all for adult, but like I said, I don't need to see everything. I love drawings on here that are suggestive if anything.


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 10, 2008)

Lost mine in the Army at 17. (hard to imagine how loud a wall locker can become when your porking a girl in it).

Single, no kids, well to do and waiting for Mrs. Lieger to come into my life.


----------



## Merp (Jul 10, 2008)

Not a virgin


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 10, 2008)

Revamp said:


> Yes i am bi myself, but that still doesnt mean much though sex wise apparently



*chuckles* Just 'cause you have double the playing field doesn't mean you get more.  The right person's still gotta happen along.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Virgin.
Proud of it.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 10, 2008)

yah im bi and i dont plan on having much sex till im married or at least dating and very in love with some1


----------



## HiroJudgement (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm still Olive Oil, yes.


----------



## Monak (Jul 10, 2008)

sablelieger said:


> Lost mine in the Army at 17. (hard to imagine how loud a wall locker can become when your porking a girl in it).
> 
> Single, no kids, well to do and waiting for Mrs. Lieger to come into my life.



Ten times louder when said locker tips over.


----------



## Jizz-Cat (Jul 10, 2008)

Yiff? I am yet to Yiff in real life. (No furrys in my town, I'm one lonely Fur *emo tear*)

But I'm no virgin either.


----------



## Amun (Jul 10, 2008)

21 and a virgin.

it'll either happen eventually or i'll get annoyed and just pay someone. which ever happens first. 

only reason i'd get annoyed if cause my friends nag at me with "you need a girl" and "you need to get laid!" @@;;


----------



## Amun (Jul 10, 2008)

eh weird ... double posted...


----------



## Jizz-Cat (Jul 10, 2008)

Amun said:


> 21 and a virgin.
> 
> it'll either happen eventually or i'll get annoyed and just pay someone. which ever happens first.
> 
> only reason i'd get annoyed if cause my friends nag at me with "you need a girl" and "you need to get laid!" @@;;


Don't let it get to you man, and paying for it will only make you feel worse than what your friends put you through. Just be patiant and let it come to you. Best thing to do is just go on dates and meet someone. It might speed up the progress.


----------



## Amun (Jul 10, 2008)

Jizz-Cat said:


> Don't let it get to you man, and paying for it will only make you feel worse than what your friends put you through. Just be patiant and let it come to you. Best thing to do is just go on dates and meet someone. It might speed up the progress.



lol thats easier said than done XD


----------



## Jizz-Cat (Jul 10, 2008)

Amun said:


> lol thats easier said than done XD


It is, but you gadda believe in yourself. Be confident, be the man. Just keep on marching soilder. One day duty will call.


----------



## KittehChrisX (Jul 10, 2008)

Virgin, and prou-... no, wait, I don't care either way.


----------



## Monak (Jul 10, 2008)

Amun said:


> 21 and a virgin.
> 
> it'll either happen eventually or i'll get annoyed and just pay someone. which ever happens first.
> 
> only reason i'd get annoyed if cause my friends nag at me with "you need a girl" and "you need to get laid!" @@;;



They aint your friends if they dont help you get some trim.


----------



## Amun (Jul 10, 2008)

Monak said:


> They aint your friends if they dont help you get some trim.



i think thats the best line i'v heard all day lol


----------



## Jizz-Cat (Jul 10, 2008)

Focus on getting a girlfriend/boyfriend first. Find someone, trust them and get close. Then it should come natural. Put the effort it, and sooner or later. The effort comes back to you as cotton candy.


----------



## x_PJ_Pete_x (Jul 11, 2008)

Jizz-Cat said:


> Focus on getting a girlfriend/boyfriend first. Find someone, trust them and get close. Then it should come natural. Put the effort it, and sooner or later. The effort comes back to you as cotton candy.



That's some good advice. I might steal it, lol its advice i need...that and get over being so freaking shy. >_< lol


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 11, 2008)

Monak said:


> Ten times louder when said locker tips over.


 
Not as loud as a rabid Drill Instructor chasing me with a rusty bayonet in one hand and intentions of hanging my manbits up on his office wall on his mind. :shock:


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm literally not sure how to answer this poll.


----------



## EdgarCorona (Jul 11, 2008)

Not a virgin but I could easily live without sex.


----------



## Jizz-Cat (Jul 11, 2008)

x_PJ_Pete_x said:


> That's some good advice. I might steal it, lol its advice i need...that and get over being so freaking shy. >_< lol


Use it, just think of it this way. 
Quote from Eminem - You only get one shot.

Don't waste it, could be your only one to get a curtain someone, and you only live once. Live life to the full. Don't let shyness and other things stand in your way.


----------



## EdgarCorona (Jul 11, 2008)

x_PJ_Pete_x said:


> That's some good advice. I might steal it, lol its advice i need...that and get over being so freaking shy. >_< lol


Right now you think you'll be too nervous to do anything, but just remember that one thing leads to another.

You won't fuck on the first date, so chill and take it slow and eventually you'll be less nervous when the time comes. 

I was horrendously nervous when I first met my girlfriend. Couldn't imagine how I could push myself to even hold her hand. Now, 9 months later, I dryhump her while she's playing Super Princess Peach like nothing.


----------



## Ne0nie (Jul 11, 2008)

Never had it. Don't need it.


----------



## x_PJ_Pete_x (Jul 11, 2008)

EdgarCorona said:


> Right now you think you'll be too nervous to do anything, but just remember that one thing leads to another.
> 
> You won't fuck on the first date, so chill and take it slow and eventually you'll be less nervous when the time comes.
> 
> I was horrendously nervous when I first met my girlfriend. Couldn't imagine how I could push myself to even hold her hand. Now, 9 months later, I dryhump her while she's playing Super Princess Peach like nothing.



Thanks for the advice.  You and Jizz-Kat.


----------

